# Bathroom/kitchen fitters, mosquito screens



## revez

Hi All, 
Can you advise good bathrooms showroom in the Algarve, we are near Almancil. 
We also deciding between IKEA and local kitchen suppliers, any experience?
we are now replacing exterior doors/ windows - are the mosquito/fly nets a good idea or a must?
Thanks for the advise


----------



## canoeman

Don't know Algarve well enough these days but your nearest Ikea is Libon and LeRoy Merlins are local with a good range of high quality kitchens

Cheaper generally to go whole hog and include fly screens for windows than retro fit, personally find that for doors the many easily available fly screens are perfectly adequate


----------



## maidentales

We make our own kitchen cabinets given that it's difficult to find reliable workmen/women especially as we live out of the way (an hour or more) of trades people.

Insect nets - absolutely and WITHOUT FAIL on EVERY SINGLE WINDOW OR DOOR! 

I buy full lenght transparent curtains for the doors and put up frames with nets for the windows.

(Even if it's just to keep out the bats !)

How to make your own kitchen units:






there's a lot of different sites on the net that can help you with this and satisfaction to be gained from the process.

Great also for choosing your own colour for the kitchen which you can change every couple of years.

Ikea - yes - in Lisbon and Porto.

Leroy Merlin - expensive option in comparison but a possibility.

We also make our own fly screens....just one example and there are many to look up on the internet:

http://www.bunnings.com.au/diy-advi...ing/building-your-own/how-to-make-a-flyscreen


----------



## revez

Thanks canoeman & maidentales
I think a I am not ready to do it all myself yet because I still have a job and will never finish the house - so no holidays soon 
Was quoted 130-190 per mosquito screen by the window people, sounds a bit steep
Got 2 addresses of kitchen/bathroom showrooms and will visit LM in Albufeira and IKEA next week, can't wait


----------



## canoeman

The cost of visiting Ikea nearest is Lisbon would pay for 2 fly screens, the cost of transporting a kitchen would probably pay for them all


----------

